# Martu leather + Seiko Samurai



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi all,

Despite being very pleased to wear my Seiko Samurai on its original bracelet I've been wondering about trying it in something different. I did consider going down my usual Nato route but couldn't decide on a colour combo though the Bond (with black/grey stripe) does look good - I have one on another Seiko diver which I tried on the Samurai. However, because I already have one on that other Seiko diver, I decided to go for something different & ended up looking at leather straps instead. I used to own a Martu strap ages ago & I remember it being very nicely made from good quality leather & reasonably priced for what is a handmade strap. A quick "Google" led me to Martu's website & I decided on one of her vintage leather straps (ref: m411-vp4).

After quite a long wait (3 or 4 weeks) the strap arrived yesterday. I've no idea if this is the normal sort of time you have to wait, or if it's been delayed & taken longer than normal, but there were no customs charges to pay & the strap's come a long way (from Argentina) so I'm not going to complain too loudly. The strap's extremely supple, is just as nicely made as I remember the last one being & is supremely comfortable. I initially thought it a bit pale but the colour's grown on me & I think it works well with the brown section on the bezel & with the watch as a whole. The buckle is stainless steel & nicely made with an all over brushed finish - it's a simple thing & all the better for it. Another point in the straps favour is that the fat Seiko spring bars fitted with no problems at all.

I know leather on a divers watch is frowned upon by some but I'm not planning on submerging either myself or the watch in the near/foreseeable future &, if I do decide to go for a swim, then it's easy enough to change it & fit a more suitable rubber or Nato strap. I like it 




























.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

pauluspaolo said:


> I know leather on a divers watch is frowned upon by some but I'm not planning on submerging either myself or the watch in the near/foreseeable future &, if I do decide to go for a swim, then it's easy enough to change it & fit a more suitable rubber or Nato strap. I like it


 Looks great mate, and suits the watch nicely IMHO :thumbs_up:

I wouldn't worry about anyone else frowning upon your choice, it's your watch and nothing to do with them, so sod 'em :laughing2dw:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Davey P said:


> it's your watch and nothing to do with them, so sod 'em :laughing2dw:


 Thanks Davey - that's a good point well made :thumbs_up: :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

pauluspaolo said:


> Thanks Davey - that's a good point well made :thumbs_up: :laugh:


 I keep telling everybody I'm not just a pretty face, but they don't believe me... :laughing2dw:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Davey P said:


> I keep telling everybody I'm not just a pretty face, but they don't believe me... :laughing2dw:


 Don't think I do either :jawdrop1: :swoon: :laugh:


----------

